# Nice 160 soar wallpaper - add your 160 wallpapers



## jasion (Feb 5, 2009)

I found this one:http://s173.chomikuj.pl/ChomikImage.aspx?k=1325389&t=633694477858461200&id=60807865&vid=60807865
This is not my wallpaper. Thx for this wallpaper creator:)
ps.
Her islink to page (something like polish rapidshare) with high res of this wallpaper (Only polish version) 
http://chomikuj.pl/Chomik.aspx?id=jasionPL


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2009)

Too bad the H-60 in that pic is the AF HH-60G Pavehawk


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2009)

Uploaded it on TinyPic






Download HiRes

As stated before, the author used the AF HH-60G photo :doh:


----------



## jasion (Feb 5, 2009)

ALMOST perfect wallpeper:)


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2009)

Made by the USASOC PAO:





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes


----------



## jasion (Feb 5, 2009)

Y are great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:)


----------



## jasion (Feb 5, 2009)

1 and 2 hires=fail


----------



## jasion (Feb 5, 2009)

Now is OK:)


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 5, 2009)

You Polish have one serious hardon for Helo's


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 5, 2009)

Seriously....


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2009)

<crying like a baby> he started it  </crying like a baby>


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2009)

It is kind of funny/ odd/ ironic to see Mi-24's on the tarmac at Bagram.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2009)

Polish or Afghani (if they even have any) ?


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2009)

Polish. I think you have Mi-24's and Mi-17's here (they could be Mi-8's, I didn't get a great look at them). The Afghan Army has Mi-35's I believe. The national insignia is different enough that I can differentiate between the two.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2009)

We've got Mi-8 and Mi-24 in Afghanistan. Hope you like our new paint job 
I'll post some photos later.


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2009)

Their location at Bagram is such that I don't get a great look at them. I'll see the pilots occasionally around base with "Mi-24" patches on their flight suits.


----------

